# La Bibbia. Il grande inganno



## Tobi (28 Aprile 2020)

Ciao a tutti, vorrei fare delle riflessioni su alcuni termini che rispetto a come ce li hanno trasmessi, e soprattutto rispetto a cosa significano in ebraico, sono stati spudoratamente modificati cambiando completamente il senso di alcuni versi e passaggi chiave:

Una breve parentesi:
La Bibbia si compone dell'Antico Testamento, in origine scritto in Ebraico, la cui datazione risale circa al 1400 ac e del nuovo testamento, scritto in greco, finito circa nel 700/800 dc.
Tra antico e nuovo testamento passano circa 7/8 secoli e nel mezzo troviamo l'età ellenistica, quindi il pensiero filosofico.

La storia che ci hanno raccontato dice che il Dio padre, ovvero quello dell'antico testamento crea l'universo, crea l'uomo, crea la donna, questi fanno un peccato, e per punizione vengono castigati a vita, macchiando tutta l'umanità, fino a quando poi arriverà il Figlio, di cui si parla nel nuovo testamento, che tramite la morte e resurrezione salverà l'umanità.

Nell'antico testamento, ovvero la radice di questo racconto troviamo dei termini dal significato diverso, e traducendo letteralmente viene fuori una storia completamente diversa.. vediamo insieme qualcosa

Dio (Elohim) letteralmente è plurale di El, quindi gli Dei. Non si parlava di Dio unico ma si parlava di scegliere uno tra i tanti e seguire quello. Che sarebbe Yahwe. Ci sono nomi propri di altri Dei: Milcom, Camos, Dagon, Astarte 

Onnipotente (El Shadday) letteralmente: Signore Della Steppa o della Montagna.

Creare (Barà) non significa creare dal nulla ma modificare qualcosa di gia esistente

Anima (Nefesh) indica la Persona Vivente in senso materiale non metafisico

Eden , tradotto poi dai greci con paradiso, indica un luogo terrestre recintato 


A questo aggiungiamo altri riferimenti molto interessanti:
Quando "Dio" si presenta ad Abramo il testo originale dice che si presentano 3 uomini (Ish = Individuo Maschio), lo stesso Abramo gli propone cibo, acqua, fresco e loro accettano. 
Genesi 18
*1 Poi il Signore apparve a lui alle Querce di Mamre, mentre egli sedeva all'ingresso della tenda nell'ora più calda del giorno. 2 Egli alzò gli occhi e vide che tre uomini stavano in piedi presso di lui. Appena li vide, corse loro incontro dall'ingresso della tenda e si prostrò fino a terra, 3 dicendo: «Mio signore, se ho trovato grazia ai tuoi occhi, non passar oltre senza fermarti dal tuo servo. 4 Si vada a prendere un po' di acqua, lavatevi i piedi e accomodatevi sotto l'albero. 5 Permettete che vada a prendere un boccone di pane e rinfrancatevi il cuore; dopo, potrete proseguire, perché è ben per questo che voi siete passati dal vostro servo». Quelli dissero: «Fa' pure come hai detto»*


Il Presunto Dio che con uno scocchio di dita secondo i più svegli, crea tutto, galassie, stelle, pianeti ecc cosa fa per creare la donna?

Genesi 2
*18Poi il Signore Dio disse: «Non è bene che l'uomo sia solo: gli voglio fare un aiuto che gli sia simile». 19Allora il Signore Dio plasmò dal suolo ogni sorta di bestie selvatiche e tutti gli uccelli del cielo e li condusse all'uomo, per vedere come li avrebbe chiamati: in qualunque modo l'uomo avesse chiamato ognuno degli esseri viventi, quello doveva essere il suo nome. 20Così l'uomo impose nomi a tutto il bestiame, a tutti gli uccelli del cielo e a tutte le bestie selvatiche, ma l'uomo non trovò un aiuto che gli fosse simile. 21Allora il Signore Dio fece scendere un torpore sull'uomo, che si addormentò; gli tolse una delle costole e rinchiuse la carne al suo posto. 22Il Signore Dio plasmò con la costola, che aveva tolta all'uomo, una donna e la condusse all'uomo. 23Allora l'uomo disse:
«Questa volta essa
è carne dalla mia carne
e osso dalle mie ossa.
La si chiamerà donna
perché dall'uomo è stata tolta»*

Quindi per fare la donna deve fare tutto questo procedimento, addormentare l'uomo, tagliarlo ecc, da notare come l'Adamo si permette pure di fare delle osservazioni dicendo: QUESTA VOLTA hai azzeccato

Infine vediamo cosa succede nel momento del peccato commesso da questi due individui:
*22 Il Signore Dio disse allora: «Ecco l'uomo è diventato come uno di noi, per la conoscenza del bene e del male. Ora, egli non stenda più la mano e non prenda anche dell'albero della vita, ne mangi e viva sempre!». 23 Il Signore Dio lo scacciò dal giardino di Eden, perché lavorasse il suolo da dove era stato tratto. 24 Scacciò l'uomo e pose ad oriente del giardino di Eden i cherubini e la fiamma della spada folgorante, per custodire la via all'albero della vita.*

Anche qui si nota chiaramente leggendo quello che c'è scritto, senza dover interpretare nulla, che l'uomo viene mandato via attuando una misura preventiva e non per il peccato commesso.

Ci sarebbero tante altre cose da menzionare ma mi fermo qui.
Con questo cosa possiamo capire, essendo persone con mente libera? Non che Dio non esista, o che non esista la vita oltre la morte, ma che quel personaggio raccontato in quel testo non è un Dio onnipotente, onniscente, che crea dal nulla ecc, inoltre non c'è nessun peccato originale di cui l'umanità sia macchiato, c'è anche scritto nel testo di Gerusalemme che non esiste nessuna colpa ereditaria.

Tutti i concetti metafisici nell'antico testamento, ovvero nella radice non ci sono, sono stati poi introdotti nel nuovo testamento per via dell'influenza della filosofia e teologia greca.
Basti pensare a Platone che 500 anni prima della nascita di cristo parlava di Dimensione Celeste, mentre nell'antico testamento il paradiso è inteso come un giardino recintato e protetto sulla terra..

Nel caso vi piacessero questi spunti per riflettere, pubblicherò prossimamente altre osservazioni interessanti


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (28 Aprile 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, vorrei fare delle riflessioni su alcuni termini che rispetto a come ce li hanno trasmessi, e soprattutto rispetto a cosa significano in ebraico, sono stati spudoratamente modificati cambiando completamente il senso di alcuni versi e passaggi chiave:
> 
> Una breve parentesi:
> La Bibbia si compone dell'Antico Testamento, in origine scritto in Ebraico, la cui datazione risale circa al 1400 ac e del nuovo testamento, scritto in greco, finito circa nel 700/800 dc.
> ...



Intervengo solo per fare una piccola precisazione dal punto di vista cronologico. Per quel che riguarda il Nuovo Testamento, la datazione è ben più bassa: non è possibile dare un anno preciso per ciascuno dei Vangeli, ma la presenza della “piccola apocalisse” nei Sinottici ci induce a fissare nel 70 d.C. il terminus post quem per la loro redazione - il nucleo di Marco potrebbe addirittura essere più antico: la filologa Ilaria Ramelli ha messo in luce dei legami con la “Coena Trimalchionis” del “Satyricon” di Petronio, steso in età neroniana (54-68 d.C.). Per di più, nel Vangelo non si nomina di persona il gran sacerdote che avrebbe presieduto il processo contro Gesù: da Matteo, Luca e Flavio Giuseppe sappiamo che questi era Caifa, che rimase in carica fino al 36 d.C., anno in cui fu deposto da Vitellio, legato di Tiberio. Il silenzio di Marco si giustificherebbe con il fatto che Caifa fosse ancora al suo posto quando fu scritta la prima versione del Vangelo.
L’Antico Testamento attualmente in uso presso gli Ebrei venne composto dai Masoreti, un gruppo di scribi attivi tra il I e il X sec. d.C. Il Testo Masoretico differisce in alcuni punti dai Settanta, la versione greca della Bibbia realizzata in età ellenistica che vide coinvolti numerosi traduttori in epoche diverse e lontane fra di loro - il Pentateuco, ad esempio, venne tradotto dall’ebraico al greco già nel III sec. a.C. La differenza fra il Testo Masoretico e i Settanta si giustifica tenendo conto del fatto che l’originale ebraico usato nella traduzione greca è diverso da quello poi composto dai Masoreti: potremmo quindi dire che la Bibbia greca è più antica di quella ebraica. 
Prometto che mi leggerò per bene il tuo contributo e, se hai piacere, posso condividere qualche spunto di riflessione, specie sulla figura di Paolo e del rapporto fra cristianesimo primitivo e filosofia greca.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Aprile 2020)

*Essendo il tema religioso spesso molto sensibile, chiedo cortesemente che la discussione prosegua in maniera costruttiva e con toni rispettosi delle credenze di tutti gli utenti.

Per intenderci, non degeneriamo come è successo recentemente a post su moschee e chiese in fiamme o auguri di sterminio di tutti i fedeli.
Grazie per la collaborazione.*


----------



## Tobi (28 Aprile 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Intervengo solo per fare una piccola precisazione dal punto di vista cronologico. Per quel che riguarda il Nuovo Testamento, la datazione è ben più bassa: non è possibile dare un anno preciso per ciascuno dei Vangeli, ma la presenza della “piccola apocalisse” nei Sinottici ci induce a fissare nel 70 d.C. il terminus post quem per la loro redazione - il nucleo di Marco potrebbe addirittura essere più antico: la filologa Ilaria Ramelli ha messo in luce dei legami con la “Coena Trimalchionis” del “Satyricon” di Petronio, steso in età neroniana (54-68 d.C.). Per di più, nel Vangelo non si nomina di persona il gran sacerdote che avrebbe presieduto il processo contro Gesù: da Matteo, Luca e Flavio Giuseppe sappiamo che questi era Caifa, che rimase in carica fino al 36 d.C., anno in cui fu deposto da Vitellio, legato di Tiberio. Il silenzio di Marco si giustificherebbe con il fatto che Caifa fosse ancora al suo posto quando fu scritta la prima versione del Vangelo.
> L’Antico Testamento attualmente in uso presso gli Ebrei venne composto dai Masoreti, un gruppo di scribi attivi tra il I e il X sec. d.C. Il Testo Masoretico differisce in alcuni punti dai Settanta, la versione greca della Bibbia realizzata in età ellenistica che vide coinvolti numerosi traduttori in epoche diverse e lontane fra di loro - il Pentateuco, ad esempio, venne tradotto dall’ebraico al greco già nel III sec. a.C. La differenza fra il Testo Masoretico e i Settanta si giustifica tenendo conto del fatto che l’originale ebraico usato nella traduzione greca è diverso da quello poi composto dai Masoreti: potremmo quindi dire che la Bibbia greca è più antica di quella ebraica.
> Prometto che mi leggerò per bene il tuo contributo e, se hai piacere, posso condividere qualche spunto di riflessione, specie sulla figura di Paolo e del rapporto fra cristianesimo primitivo e filosofia greca.



Grazie per il tuo bellissimo intervento. Mi farà piacere discutere volentieri.
Voglio solo dirti che ci sono testi extra bibblici, di epoca piu antica, vedi Atra Hasis, poema sumero, dove già li, nel 2500 a.c si parlava di episodi come la creazione, diluvio universale e cose simili. Il pentateuco, la parte che compone i 5 libri più antichi, arrivato molti secoli dopo, ha copiato diversi contenuti.
Il nuovo testamento hanno finito di tradurlo in epoca carolingia quindi siamo molto avanti rispetto agli episodi mesopotamici, l'esodo babilonese, le guerre contro i filistei ecc.
Oltretutto San Girolamo, al quale fu affidato il compito in epoca romana, di tradurre in Latino, in una sua stessa lettera afferma di aver tradotto non parola per parola ma senso per senso.


----------



## Tobi (28 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Essendo il tema religioso spesso molto sensibile, chiedo cortesemente che la discussione prosegua in maniera costruttiva e con toni rispettosi delle credenze di tutti gli utenti.
> 
> Per intenderci, non degeneriamo come è successo recentemente a post su moschee e chiese in fiamme o auguri di sterminio di tutti i fedeli.
> Grazie per la collaborazione.*



certo toby, faremo solo riflessioni sui contenuti che sono molto interessanti senza denigrare nessuno


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Aprile 2020)

vabbè ma siamo nel 2020, è ormai acclarato che la Bibbia ha la stessa valenza storica de Signore degli Anelli


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2020)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> vabbè ma siamo nel 2020, è ormai acclarato che la Bibbia ha la stessa valenza storica de Signore degli Anelli



Acclarato dai chi?


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2020)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> vabbè ma siamo nel 2020, è ormai acclarato che la Bibbia ha la stessa valenza storica de Signore degli Anelli



puahahahahah

Messaggio recepito vedo:

"Essendo il tema religioso spesso molto sensibile, chiedo cortesemente che la discussione prosegua in maniera costruttiva e con toni rispettosi delle credenze di tutti gli utenti."

A me non urta la tua uscita, ma non spiattellarla cosi.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Acclarato dai chi?



Terreno insidioso, non entrare amico tifo'o .

Altrimenti fate notte...


----------



## gabri65 (28 Aprile 2020)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> vabbè ma siamo nel 2020, è ormai acclarato che la Bibbia ha la stessa valenza storica de Signore degli Anelli



Abbi pazienza, ti hanno appena detto di commentare in maniera critica ma costruttiva ...


----------



## Marilson (28 Aprile 2020)

ottima discussione, sicuramente e' un tema interessante. Ricordo ad esempio alcuni passaggi del nuovo testamento dove in aramaico vi era scritto che Gesu' camminava accanto alle acque e in Greco fu tradotto come Gesu camminasse SULLE acque, generando il mito della camminata sulle acque.. e' bastata una preposizione sbagliata per costruirci sopra. Il punto e' che la traduzione, giusta o sbagliata che sia, diventa dogma e quindi non e' confutabile


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (28 Aprile 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ottima discussione, sicuramente e' un tema interessante. Ricordo ad esempio alcuni passaggi del nuovo testamento dove in aramaico vi era scritto che Gesu' camminava accanto alle acque e in Greco fu tradotto come Gesu camminasse SULLE acque, generando il mito della camminata sulle acque.. e' bastata una preposizione sbagliata per costruirci sopra. Il punto e' che la traduzione, giusta o sbagliata che sia, diventa dogma e quindi non e' confutabile



Messa in questi termini, non credo sia possibile: il Nuovo Testamento è stato scritto direttamente in greco, non è una traduzione da un originale semitico. La priorità aramaica che si sostanzierebbe delle parole di Papia di Ierapoli è rigettata dalla comunità scientifica. Si potrebbe invece discutere su alcuni modi di dire tipici dell’aramaico che non furono ben riportati nell’originale greco, generando così alcune confusioni.
Diverso è il discorso per i Settanta, questi sì una vera traduzione dall’ebraico: alcuni passi sono difficilmente comprensibili per un ellenofono e per un grecista, presentando spesso anacoluti ed errori grammaticali.


----------



## Miro (28 Aprile 2020)

Tanti degli avvenimenti narrati nella Bibba ed in particolare nel Vecchio Testamento non sono mai stati supportati dell'evidenza storica ed archeologica anzi, in alcuni casi la smentiscono in maniera netta. Il caso più esclatante ad esempio è l'esodo. Un altro caso è la strage degli innocenti ordinata da Erode, che non trova alcun altra traccia storica della sua realizzazione se non nella Bibbia.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (28 Aprile 2020)

Miro ha scritto:


> Tanti degli avvenimenti narrati nella Bibba ed in particolare nel Vecchio Testamento non sono mai stati supportati dell'evidenza storica ed archeologica anzi, in alcuni casi la smentiscono in maniera netta. Il caso più esclatante ad esempio è l'esodo. Un altro caso è la strage degli innocenti ordinata da Erode, che non trova alcun altra traccia storica della sua realizzazione se non nella Bibbia.



Sulla strage degli innocenti, però, si potrebbe anche trovare una “scappatoia”. Supponiamo che re Erode abbia davvero deciso di eliminare tutti i bambini al di sotto dei due anni che abitavano a Betlemme a cavallo fra il I sec. a.C. e il I sec. d.C.: quanti mai avrebbero potuto essere? Forse una ventina. La morte di venti bambini non avrebbe mai raggiunto Roma, che era all’epoca il centro del mondo e in cui operavano i più importanti storiografi dell’ecumene; nel caso in cui ci fosse arrivata, potrebbe non aver attirato l’attenzione di autori dediti ala storia imperiale, alla sua politica e alle sue istituzioni. 
Non sto dicendo che l’episodio sia storicamente avvenuto, ho voluto dare una possibile soluzione.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Sulla strage degli innocenti, però, si potrebbe anche trovare una “scappatoia”. Supponiamo che davvero re Erode abbia deciso di eliminare tutti i bambini al di sotto dei due anni che abitavano a Betlemme a cavallo fra il I sec. a.C. e il I sec. d.C.: quanti mai avrebbero potuto essere? Forse una ventina. La morte di venti bambini non avrebbe mai raggiunto Roma, che era all’epoca il centro del mondo e in cui operavano i più storiografi dell’ecumene; nel caso in cui ci fosse arrivata, potrebbe non aver attirato l’attenzione di autori dediti ala storia imperiale, alla sua politica e alle sue istituzioni.
> Non sto dicendo che l’episodio sia storicamente avvenuto, ho voluto dare una possibile soluzione.



Si ma una cosa che non ha evidenza non significa che non esista. Prendiamo per esempio la Gravità.. si dice che sia stata scoperta. Ma non è vero, la gravità c'è sempre stata. Era lì la fuori.. Newton non ha "scoperto" nulla di nuovo che per altri popoli o filosofi vissuti prima avevano buttato qualche teoria a riguardo. Ma ad oggi accettiamo la gravità non è che altro un concetto socialmente costruito per dare una spiegazione più "razionale" possibile (anche qui cosa è la razionalità?") per quale motivo se uno dice che la gravità è data da una energia spirituale della natura (esempio a caso eh) sia più errato della classica spiegazione che ha come concetti tipo forza e massa ?


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (28 Aprile 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Grazie per il tuo bellissimo intervento. Mi farà piacere discutere volentieri.
> Voglio solo dirti che ci sono testi extra bibblici, di epoca piu antica, vedi Atra Hasis, poema sumero, dove già li, nel 2500 a.c si parlava di episodi come la creazione, diluvio universale e cose simili. Il pentateuco, la parte che compone i 5 libri più antichi, arrivato molti secoli dopo, ha copiato diversi contenuti.
> Il nuovo testamento hanno finito di tradurlo in epoca carolingia quindi siamo molto avanti rispetto agli episodi mesopotamici, l'esodo babilonese, le guerre contro i filistei ecc.
> Oltretutto San Girolamo, al quale fu affidato il compito in epoca romana, di tradurre in Latino, in una sua stessa lettera afferma di aver tradotto non parola per parola ma senso per senso.



Non sono un grande conoscitore delle civiltà mesopotamiche, non avendo mai affrontato di prima mano questioni sul Vicino Oriente antico. Quello che dici sull’influenza di testi sumerici e babilonesi sulla Bibbia è corretto: gli stessi Ebrei dell’antichità reclamavano un’origine mesopotamica - basti vedere Flavio Giuseppe; diversa era invece la posizione nel mondo classico: il geografo greco Strabone, ad esempio, li considerava egizi. Sul Nuovo Testamento e la sua data di composizione, peraltro non semplice, mi riferivo all’originale e non alle traduzioni: le Veteres Latinae, le più antiche traduzioni in latino del testo biblico, precedono di due secoli la Vulgata di Girolamo - il cui latino, fra le altre cose, non è proprio apprezzabile a mio modo di vedere. 
Piccolo OT: sarai a conoscenza del Vangelo di Marcione e dell’idea secondo cui l’eretico avrebbe “ritagliato” il Vangelo di Luca per ricrearne uno del tutto personale. Ebbene, ci sono teorie secondo cui sia stato Luca ad accrescere il testo marcionita (Klinghardt), e questo si potrebbe spostare la datazione di Luca al II sec. d.C.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Aprile 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma una cosa che non ha evidenza non significa che non esista. Prendiamo per esempio la Gravità.. si dice che sia stata scoperta. Ma non è vero, la gravità c'è sempre stata. Era lì la fuori.. Newton non ha "scoperto" nulla di nuovo che per altri popoli o filosofi vissuti prima avevano buttato qualche teoria a riguardo. Ma ad oggi accettiamo la gravità non è che altro un concetto socialmente costruito per dare una spiegazione più "razionale" possibile (anche qui cosa è la razionalità?") per quale motivo se uno dice che la gravità è data da una energia spirituale della natura (esempio a caso eh) sia più errato della classica spiegazione che ha come concetti tipo forza e massa ?



Non solo: pensiamo anche solo alla materia oscura. Di fatto sappiamo pochissimo del reale. È che siamo inquinati, tutti, chi più chi meno, dal positivismo ottocentesco, che ci porta a “leggere” il reale in determinati modi.


----------



## Pungiglione (28 Aprile 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma una cosa che non ha evidenza non significa che non esista. Prendiamo per esempio la Gravità.. si dice che sia stata scoperta. Ma non è vero, la gravità c'è sempre stata. Era lì la fuori.. Newton non ha "scoperto" nulla di nuovo che per altri popoli o filosofi vissuti prima avevano buttato qualche teoria a riguardo. Ma ad oggi accettiamo la gravità non è che altro un concetto socialmente costruito per dare una spiegazione più "razionale" possibile (anche qui cosa è la razionalità?") per quale motivo se uno dice che la gravità è data da una energia spirituale della natura (esempio a caso eh) sia più errato della classica spiegazione che ha come concetti tipo forza e massa ?



Argomento molto interessante questo che hai sollevato, il fatto è che in effetti la gravità non è stata "scoperta", è stata formulata una legge semplice che comprende tutti i fenomeni.
Come dice Kant, la ragione "legifera" ed "inventa" le leggi dell'universo, ma d'altro canto non inventa nulla che non sia già presente in natura. Cerca soltanto di ridurre i fenomeni all'unità, cioè a formule quanto più possibile brevi ed onnicomprensive. 
Mi viene in mente un esempio calzante: con la concezione tradizionale del sistema solare si erano elaborate deviazioni molto strane ed arzigogolate per descrivere le orbite dei pianeti, Keplero invece rivoluzionerà tutto descrivendole con poche e semplici leggi.

Non c'entra prettamente con l'argomento del topic, che è comunque molto interessante. Quando avrò qualcosa di interessante da dire per arricchire il dibattito lo farò molto volentieri!


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (28 Aprile 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma una cosa che non ha evidenza non significa che non esista. Prendiamo per esempio la Gravità.. si dice che sia stata scoperta. Ma non è vero, la gravità c'è sempre stata. Era lì la fuori.. Newton non ha "scoperto" nulla di nuovo che per altri popoli o filosofi vissuti prima avevano buttato qualche teoria a riguardo. Ma ad oggi accettiamo la gravità non è che altro un concetto socialmente costruito per dare una spiegazione più "razionale" possibile (anche qui cosa è la razionalità?") per quale motivo se uno dice che la gravità è data da una energia spirituale della natura (esempio a caso eh) sia più errato della classica spiegazione che ha come concetti tipo forza e massa ?



Spero di aver interpretato correttamente il tuo messaggio. Il mio intervento non era finalizzato a negare l’episodio della strage degli innocenti: ho solo cercato di offrire una spiegazione del perché le fonti storiografiche romane potrebbero non averlo ricordato.


----------



## Tobi (28 Aprile 2020)

L'esodo babilonese a livello storico è documentato poi bisogna vedere in che dimensioni ma all'epoca ci sono tracce di emigrazione importanti. Probabilmente la mancanza di cibo o qualche carestia. Anche i greci colonizzarono la Calabria per espandere l'agricoltura perché dalle loro parti comunque il "mercato" si stava sarurando.

Detto questo e per tornare in topic,l'episodio di Mosè raccontato nel testo masoretico spiega in maniera chiara con tanto di note dettagliate che Mosè con il suo popolo attraversó un Mare di Canne o Canneto, una zona desertica mentre fu solo Yahweh a distruggere l'esercito egiziano annegandolo nell'acqua. Quindi il racconto del bastone che apre il Mar Rosso non è bibblico


----------



## Miro (28 Aprile 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> L'esodo babilonese a livello storico è documentato poi bisogna vedere in che dimensioni ma all'epoca ci sono tracce di emigrazione importanti. Probabilmente la mancanza di cibo o qualche carestia. Anche i greci colonizzarono la Calabria per espandere l'agricoltura perché dalle loro parti comunque il "mercato" si stava sarurando.
> 
> Detto questo e per tornare in topic,l'episodio di Mosè raccontato nel testo masoretico spiega in maniera chiara con tanto di note dettagliate che Mosè con il suo popolo attraversó un Mare di Canne o Canneto, una zona desertica mentre fu solo Yahweh a distruggere l'esercito egiziano annegandolo nell'acqua. Quindi il racconto del bastone che apre il Mar Rosso non è bibblico



Se ti riferisci al mio messaggio, parlavo dell'esodo di Mosè. La mia constatazione partiva più che altro dal presupposto che ad oggi, sull'esame delle fonti ritrovate, non sembrano esserci evidenze riguardanti la presenza e la fuga degli ebrei dall'Egitto nelle date in cui si dovrebbe essere avvenuto l'esodo, soprattutto nelle proporzioni numeriche dei fuggitivi indicati dalla Bibbia.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Aprile 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> L'esodo babilonese a livello storico è documentato poi bisogna vedere in che dimensioni ma all'epoca ci sono tracce di emigrazione importanti. Probabilmente la mancanza di cibo o qualche carestia. Anche i greci colonizzarono la Calabria per espandere l'agricoltura perché dalle loro parti comunque il "mercato" si stava sarurando.
> 
> Detto questo e per tornare in topic,l'episodio di Mosè raccontato nel testo masoretico spiega in maniera chiara con tanto di note dettagliate che Mosè con il suo popolo attraversó un Mare di Canne o Canneto, una zona desertica mentre fu solo Yahweh a distruggere l'esercito egiziano annegandolo nell'acqua. Quindi il racconto del bastone che apre il Mar Rosso non è bibblico



Vorrei intervenire su questo punto per onore di cultura ed informazione, senza nessun scopo di denigrazione.

Sembra che l'episodio del Mar Rosso sia spiegabile in maniera sorprendente.

Conoscerete il terribile evento sismico che portò alla distruzione dell'odierna isola di Santorini nel basso Egeo, detta anche "eruzione Minoica di Thera". Fra l'altro molti ne parlano come il famoso regno di Atlantide. Un evento di potenza inaudita che ebbe violente ripercussioni anche sull'isola di Creta.

Ebbene, confrontando le date, ciò potrebbe essere compatibile con uno tsunami propagantesi fino al canale di Suez. Lo spostamento di acqua causato dal collasso della struttura vulcanica potrebbe aver causato il ritiro delle acque (in maniera analoga a quanto successo a Lisbona nel 1755) e quindi la possibilità di attraversare lo stretto passaggio. Questo era il ventre dell'onda. Ovviamente la susseguente cresta reimmise la massa di acqua, provocando l'annegamento dell'esercito offendente.


----------



## wildfrank (28 Aprile 2020)

Miro ha scritto:


> Se ti riferisci al mio messaggio, parlavo dell'esodo di Mosè. La mia constatazione partiva più che altro dal presupposto che ad oggi, sull'esame delle fonti ritrovate, non sembrano esserci evidenze riguardanti la presenza e la fuga degli ebrei dall'Egitto nelle date in cui si dovrebbe essere avvenuto l'esodo, soprattutto nelle proporzioni numeriche dei fuggitivi indicati dalla Bibbia.



Chi crede, certo si avvale anche di prove per giungere a una conclusione. In fondo, s.Paolo afferma di dover dare *ragione* della propria fede....ma per chi non crede, non ci sono prove che tengano, stai sicuro. Una cosa che mi piace molto della Bibbia, é che fornisce indicazioni *quanto basta*, non ti "costringe" spalle al muro con prove schiaccianti; e cosi fa venire fuori quelli che sono i motivi della persona. Dimostrazione di pura sapienza.


----------



## Tobi (29 Aprile 2020)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Chi crede, certo si avvale anche di prove per giungere a una conclusione. In fondo, s.Paolo afferma di dover dare *ragione* della propria fede....ma per chi non crede, non ci sono prove che tengano, stai sicuro. Una cosa che mi piace molto della Bibbia, é che fornisce indicazioni *quanto basta*, non ti "costringe" spalle al muro con prove schiaccianti; e cosi fa venire fuori quelli che sono i motivi della persona. Dimostrazione di pura sapienza.



Un non credente non dice che Dio non esiste o che non esista la vita oltre la morte, ma che quel libro ritenuto sacro ha delle falle palesi. Un credente invece ti dirà che solo quella è la verità.
Ti faccio un esempio: Nell'Iliade si parla di Giganti, ma sono miti, nella Bibbia si parla di Giganti (nephilim) ed è assoluta verita.


----------



## wildfrank (29 Aprile 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Un non credente non dice che Dio non esiste o che non esista la vita oltre la morte, ma che quel libro ritenuto sacro ha delle falle palesi. Un credente invece ti dirà che solo quella è la verità.
> Ti faccio un esempio: Nell'Iliade si parla di Giganti, ma sono miti, nella Bibbia si parla di Giganti (nephilim) ed è assoluta verita.



Ma tu ci metteresti la mano sul fuoco che i giganti non siano mai esistiti? Io ho prove extrabibliche, e senza pretendere la luna, tanto mi basta....ripeto, non é solo una questione che tira in ballo l'intelletto ( come é giusto che sia ), ma anche i "motivi" del cuore. É sempre stato così, fin dai tempi di quando si doveva accettare se Cristo fosse il messia, o meno. Quando si leggono i toni delle asserzioni di allora, e si confrontano con quelle odierne, riguardo all'identità dello stesso, pare non sia cambiato nulla. E quasi sempre non ci sono prove che tengano, non c'è più sordo di chi non vuol sentire.


----------



## Zanc9 (29 Aprile 2020)

Quando mi imbatto in queste discussioni sulla storia antica rimango sempre affascinato da quanto qualcuno di voi sia acculturato sull'argomento. Siete professori di storia o la vostra è solo una passione? Nel secondo caso complimenti! Anche a me piacerebbe leggere qualche libro al riguardo, ma sono bloccato da sempre sui romanzi fantasy (specialmente da qualche anno su una saga molto lunga) e non trovo tempo per altre letture


----------



## Tobi (29 Aprile 2020)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Ma tu ci metteresti la mano sul fuoco che i giganti non siano mai esistiti? Io ho prove extrabibliche, e senza pretendere la luna, tanto mi basta....ripeto, non é solo una questione che tira in ballo l'intelletto ( come é giusto che sia ), ma anche i "motivi" del cuore. É sempre stato così, fin dai tempi di quando si doveva accettare se Cristo fosse il messia, o meno. Quando si leggono i toni delle asserzioni di allora, e si confrontano con quelle odierne, riguardo all'identità dello stesso, pare non sia cambiato nulla. E quasi sempre non ci sono prove che tengano, non c'è più sordo di chi non vuol sentire.



Infatti è quello che ti sto dicendo anch'io. Si parla di uomini di alta statura, in testi sia bibblici che extrabibblici. Però non capisco perché Polifemo, è un mito, una leggenda, un fantasy da non credere vero, mentre le stesse cose dette secoli dopo nella bibbia sono vere


----------



## Pungiglione (29 Aprile 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Infatti è quello che ti sto dicendo anch'io. Si parla di uomini di alta statura, in testi sia bibblici che extrabibblici. Però non capisco perché Polifemo, è un mito, una leggenda, un fantasy da non credere vero, mentre le stesse cose dette secoli dopo nella bibbia sono vere



Peraltro siccome in antichità l'altezza media dell'uomo europeo era molto più bassa di ora, si può supporre che i "giganti" fossero in realtà una popolazione magari particolarmente alta, forse proveniente da est


----------



## wildfrank (29 Aprile 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Infatti è quello che ti sto dicendo anch'io. Si parla di uomini di alta statura, in testi sia bibblici che extrabibblici. Però non capisco perché Polifemo, è un mito, una leggenda, un fantasy da non credere vero, mentre le stesse cose dette secoli dopo nella bibbia sono vere



Per quel che so in diverse culture sono presenti i racconti di giganti di età antica. Chissà che Polifemo non sia una trasposizione un po' fantasiosa di quella realtà. Non se ne ha la certezza, questo no, ma non si può nemmeno escludere che molti degli dèi greci possano essere i "potenti dell'antichità" come li chiama la Bibbia; per esempio, Ercole o Eracle, dalla forza spaventosa, ben si sposa con le caratteristiche dei Nephilim, i violenti abbattitori... E potrebbe anche essere ragionevole supporre i che le persone di quel tempo antico potessero deificare soggetti del genere, in un certo senso questo avviene anche in epoche recenti, per realtà un po' differenti, se ci pensi un attimo.


----------



## Tobi (29 Aprile 2020)

Vi posto una cosa molto interessante sulla quale riflettere ovvero il culto del cargo.

Il culto del cargo è un culto apparso in alcune società tribali melanesiane in seguito all'incontro con popolazioni occidentali. Originatesi dall'osservazione delle navi e dei traffici europei, i diversi culti del cargo hanno in comune la fede nell'avvento di navi o aerei da trasporto 

I credenti del culto ritengono che la consegna dei beni sia disposta per loro da parte di un ente divino. 

Ha avuto la sua maggiore diffusione in seguito alla seconda guerra mondiale, quando le tribù indigene dei luoghi interessati ebbero modo di osservare le navi giapponesi e statunitensi che trasportavano grandi quantità di merci. Alla fine della guerra le basi militari dell'Oceano Pacifico furono chiuse e di conseguenza cessò il rifornimento di merci. Per attrarre nuovamente le navi e invocare nuove consegne di merci, i credenti del culto del cargo istituirono rituali e pratiche religiose, come la riproduzione grossolana di piste di atterraggio, aeroplani e radio e l'imitazione del comportamento osservato presso il personale militare che aveva operato sul luogo.
Sull'isola di Tanna, nella Repubblica di Vanuatu, sopravvive ancora il culto di Jon Frum, uno dei più conosciuti, che nacque prima della guerra e divenne in seguito un culto del cargo. Sulla stessa isola è vivo il Movimento del Principe Filippo, che ha come oggetto la figura di Filippo di Edimburgo, marito di Elisabetta II, regina del Regno Unito.

E' interessante questa cosa perchè se guardiamo i racconti antichi, c'è una sorta di memoria collettiva , sparsa per il mondo, australia, mesopotamia, perù, india, giappone dove si parla di esseri scesi dall'alto che insegnarono al genere homo conoscenza, arte, cosmologia, matematica..

Vi faccio un esempio.
In giro per il mondo sono sparsi dei Megaliti realizzati dal 3000 ac al 500 a.c circa, e la cosa incredibile è che sono tutti realizzati seguendo la stessa tecnica.

La terrazza di Persepoli (Israele)
Puma Punku (Bolivia)
Il tempio di Teothucan (Messico)
Piramidi (Egitto)
Baalbek (Libano)

Sono operi di dimensioni pazzesche, alcune costruite in pianura ma altre costruite a 4000 metri d'altezza, trasportando massi da oltre 700 tonnellate, lavorando con una precisione chirurgica rocce durissime come il granito.

Com'è possibile che queste popolazioni cosi lontane tra di esse, abbiamo realizzato tutto ciò con gli stessi principi di taglio e lavorazione della pietra? Date un'occhiata su internet alle foto di queste opere, ne riparliamo nei prossimi post


----------



## Butcher (29 Aprile 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Vi posto una cosa molto interessante sulla quale riflettere ovvero il culto del cargo.
> 
> Il culto del cargo è un culto apparso in alcune società tribali melanesiane in seguito all'incontro con popolazioni occidentali. Originatesi dall'osservazione delle navi e dei traffici europei, i diversi culti del cargo hanno in comune la fede nell'avvento di navi o aerei da trasporto
> 
> ...




A tal proposito, non so se conosci Mauro Biglino.
Da molti additato come buffone, ma molte cose che afferma sono vere. Ho visto decine di suoi video in rete, tratti da conferenze e non, e verificando poi di persona ho appurato che le sue non erano sciocchezze. Perché, se effettivamente indaghi, scopri religiosi illustri e rispettati in tutto il mondo che affermano esattamente le sue stesse cose. 
Di cosa parliamo? Del fatto che la Bibbia sia stata tradotta nei secoli modificando quello che era il significato originale delle parole ebraiche. Di come Dio non sia uno ma tanti, di come essi siano giunti, ciò che mangiavano, ciò che volevano e come comandavano le popolazioni.


----------



## Isao (29 Aprile 2020)

Discussione interessante. Sono da sempre sostenitore che, anche partendo dalla nostra traduzione, ci siano tante incoerenze tra quanto scritto e quanto ci è stato inculcato fin da piccoli. Il Dio buono di cui ci parlano sempre è lo stesso che nell'antico testamento era vendicativo? E così via.


----------



## wildfrank (29 Aprile 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Vi posto una cosa molto interessante sulla quale riflettere ovvero il culto del cargo.
> 
> Il culto del cargo è un culto apparso in alcune società tribali melanesiane in seguito all'incontro con popolazioni occidentali. Originatesi dall'osservazione delle navi e dei traffici europei, i diversi culti del cargo hanno in comune la fede nell'avvento di navi o aerei da trasporto
> 
> ...



Toby, hai un mp.


----------



## Tobi (12 Maggio 2020)

Ragazzi posto un'altro concetto che la cultura occidentale, soprattutto per via della filosofia greca ha storpiato a proprio piacimento.

Nei primi versi della Genesi quando si parla di creazione nelle edizioni che abbiamo in casa viene riportato il seguente versetto:

1 In principio Dio *creò* il cielo e la terra. 2 La terra era *informe e deserta* e le tenebre ricoprivano l'abisso e lo spirito di Dio aleggiava sulle acque.

Ci soffermiamo su questi 3 termini in grassetto

Creò
Informe
Deserta.

L'idea del Dio Creatore, viene promossa da secoli soprattutto dalle nostre parti "interpretando" con un concetto teologico questo primo versetto che letteralmente ha un significato diverso.

Il termine Creò è tradotta dal verbo ebraico Barà che non significa creare dal nulla ma significa modificare qualcosa di già esistente

Informe e Deserta viene tradotto dai termini Tòhu e Vòhu il cui vero significato è Vuota e Deserta/Desolata

La traduzione corretta di conseguenza va in contrasto con il concetto di Creazionismo e l'attributo di Creatore dato a Yahweh non rispecchia il testo originale perchè c'è scritto che:

Dio modificò qualcosa di già esistente (La Terra) trovandola Vuota e Desolata. 
Leggendo poi appunto i versi successivi (anche nelle versioni che abbiamo in casa) c'è scritto: Dio fece il firmamento e *separò* le acque. 

In sostanza viene spiegato che "DIO" non crea la terra ma la "trova" deserta e vuota, ed inizia a fare delle modifiche quindi canalizza i corsi d'acqua, pianta alberi ecc.

Perchè nei secoli ci hanno fatto credere completamente a tutta un'altra storia?


----------

